# got an air leak thruogh a spoke



## J P (Apr 2, 2005)

any suggestions are greatly appriciated


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Get your self some wire and mark where the leak is, then go to a tire shop and have them repair the whole in your rubber band around the rim, it usually takes about 4 hours for it to seal and be ready to go, I would actually just let it sit over night


----------



## First Class Customs (Oct 7, 2004)

silicon and duct tape believe it or not actually works good. done it a few times on some cheap wheels. if they are nice, do what dity said. if theyre daytons then send them off and let a licensed dayton repair shop do it


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

1) by a new rim

2) innertube (best sulution)

I say buy a new rim because eventually the rim will fall apart.. I sold my old rims when one got lose. The guy I sold it to exceed to weight limit & the whole dish and tire came off. the only thing that was connected to the rotor was the spinner,adaptor & spokes :roflmao: :0 

so if you can hear the spokes rattling its only a matter of time


----------



## J P (Apr 2, 2005)

no these are in descent shape, i dont think they r that bad yet. could the spoke just be loose? if so can i tighten it? i think ill try to get it fixed because i just gave up some BRAND new 13'' for these rims


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

You missed the point JP, there is a rubber seal that goes around the inner part of the Rim, it actually is what keeps the Spokes from leaking. So somewhere, probably were the leak is, you have a nick in your seal, take it too a shop, or go buy some silicone sealant, and fix it, I would take it to a shop, cost about 20 bucks, no need to scrap the rim.


----------



## J P (Apr 2, 2005)

yeah thats what im gonna do but i live on the east coast and not to many people ride on real spokes. most garages wont touch my wheels becuase they say that there insurance doesnt allow them to mount,remove, or even work on knock off wire wheels. the guy that found the leak in the spoke made me pull out of his lot,take my wheel off and walk it over to his garage. Then he told me spokes are junk and tried to sell me some 22''s. there aint NOBODY lowridin in Harrisburg Pennsylvania, so its just gonna be hard for me to find a shop close. probrably gonna need to ship it out.

if anyone knows agood shop anywhere near PA. get at me


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by northcoastrida_@May 23 2005, 04:46 PM
> *1) by a new rim
> 
> 2) innertube (best sulution)
> ...


lol your a dick for selling them loose,come to think of it i sold some loose 20's one time :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

HEY JP IT JUST AINT THERE, I HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM OUT HERE, I USUALLY JUST TAKE THEM MY RIM, AND GET MY TIRES CHANGED OUT, BUT YEAH, THEY BE STRAIGHT UP HATTING


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by First Class Customs_@May 23 2005, 03:59 PM~3173945
> *silicon and duct tape believe it or not actually works good. done it a few times on some cheap wheels. if they are nice, do what dity said. if theyre daytons then send them off and let a licensed dayton repair shop do it
> *


Do this..it works. Silicone and let it set up for a few hours, 24 hours wouldnt hurt. then wrap the entire inner rim tight with duct tape. 2 passes will do fine.


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

best solution is to find the leak, cut out the bad spot, prep it with a rubber cleaner, then seal with a good sealer like the rvt silicone let set for a day and you will be good to go.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick7922_@Nov 6 2005, 06:59 PM~4150827
> *Do this..it works. Silicone and let it set up for a few hours, 24 hours wouldnt hurt. then wrap the entire inner rim tight with duct tape. 2 passes will do fine.
> *


If done right this way works just as well. I had a set of 20's, every othere spoke leaked at least. Done this all the way around and rode it forever.


----------

